# Baby blanket



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi, this is the first time trying to post a picture (actually a few) hope it works, this is a baby blanket that I made for my daughter's friend, she just had her baby, boy, Flynn. She and her husband were very happy with the blanket (as was everyone else at her shower) hope you like them. It is a fun project, crocheted, afghan and double. I will try to scan the pattern, I looked for any copyright info and there wasn't any) christine


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't think I've seen anything like your beautiful blanket. It's really unique and adorable. Any baby would love it.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful blanket x


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

thank you so much for your nice comments, I have made about ten of these and always use the bright colors, they make the animals stand out. I forgot to mention that two of the blocks are left blank to fill in after the birth of the baby. They are used to put in the baby's name, birth date, weight and length. again I will post the pattern in a couple of days, I also used Caron, baby yarn in the big skein. It uses less than two of them. christine


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Boy does that bring back memories. One of the first gifted items was a blanket like that - the squares with designs on them were teddy bear, lamb, jack in the box, cow jumping over the moon, etc. That was over 35 years ago.....your blanket is beautiful.


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

thank you very much for your compliment, it was a lot of fun making the blanket. christine


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

Wonderful job on the baby blanket. It is beautiful!


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

very pretty blanket


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful.. just beautiful.. I love the colors you used and I can see why you used them also. Great choice.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

your blanket is amazing! just beautiful!!!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

is that intrasua or duplicate stich? any way its very beautifull


----------



## flutterby (Dec 16, 2011)

Blanket is absolutely gorgous.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a fabulous gift! Of course it was the hit of the shower. What a great deal of work and love went into such a detailed project. WONDERFUL.... (BTW - if the pattern is in printed form and is not your own invention, it is copyrighted and should not be posted. You can give the pamphlet name and no. or book it is in though.)


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Such a beautiful work of art.No wonder the blanket was so well received !


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## sand (Sep 13, 2011)

beautiful blanket you put a lot of love in the blanket your work is stunning would love the pattern my bf daughter is having a babby


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I love your baby blanket. I had a pattern like that a long time ago about 40years. It was done the same way Tunisian squares and then crochetd a square on top. The Tunisia, was called afghan stitch then. That stitch makes it easy to cross stitch a pattern on. My pattern was all animals. Very nice work,and I know it is a lot of work.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

A beautiful baby blanket, so cute


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## tsuzanne damien (May 18, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!That is a wonderful gift.Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Love your baby blanket. It just makes me feel happy looking at it!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

WOW! This is the cutest baby blanket that I have ever seen! A terrific idea, beautiful work, and how nice that you add the name and birth date too. It will be long treasured. I may have to think about learning to crochet (and to find some young, child-bearing age women)!


----------



## camfrank (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful work. Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Its a beautiful blanket, and unique. I love it.


----------



## workwidow (Feb 11, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant. If you do have luck with copying pattern could you email a copy please. Im at [email protected]

I am expecting my first grandchild in August and this would be perfect to do for my daughter.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow! That's just lovely. Well done.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Simply stunning, thank you for sharing.


----------



## chinfan12 (Mar 27, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful work, truly a treasure.
Best wishes


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

thats lovely something to cherish


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It's beautiful..a lot of work went into it..how long did it take you to make it?


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

Love it. Now if was only knit as I can't crochet lol


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

fantastic


----------



## jaykay (May 25, 2011)

Wow that is adorable and soooo beautiful.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Very beautiful...


----------



## Cajunknitter (Jan 16, 2012)

That has to be the most adorable baby blanket I've ever seen! Perfection!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Just Adorable! What a wonderful gift. Lots of love and care showing here :thumbup:


----------



## heloro (Nov 4, 2011)

I make several baby blankets but this is by far the prettiest one I have seen. If you share the pattern please send to me. My email address is [email protected] Thank You


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

what a treasure....wonderful work :thumbup:


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Verry pretty. I have never seen one like that either and I really like it.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

O my gosh, how beautiful!!!!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Love you baby blanket,very nice work!


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutely precious! One of the most unique baby blankets I've seen - so sweet - your work is wonderful as well. I really want this pattern so look forward to your post! 

If emailing, my email is [email protected]

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I can't imagine how long that must have taken. Very nice!


----------



## vicki143 (Mar 13, 2012)

How beautiful - what a present.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

never have seen anything like this its beautiful you did a wonderful job on it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That blanket is very nice.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

WOW - this is such a lovely blanket. What a treasure.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Very lovely blanket. It is a precious gift.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

EXCELLENT


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

it is cross stitch over the afghan stitch, very easy just very time consuming, at least for me, I don't crochet that much. christine


nan-ma said:


> is that intrasua or duplicate stich? any way its very beautifull


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

jonibee said:


> It's beautiful..a lot of work went into it..how long did it take you to make it?


It took me about two months to make it, I finished it the night before the shower, I'm glad that you all liked it, I know that the pattern has been around for at least 30 years. My daughter is almost 29 and she still has hers, they wash and dry (in the dryer) beautifully. Question: if there is no copyright info on the pattern or the booklet it is in, can I send it out? christine


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Ver cute


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

If e-mailing I'm at [email protected]


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

Extremely beautiful blanket


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful blanket! I love the details!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

That's beautiful. Such lovely work. That is indeed a gift that will be treasured for a lifetime!


----------



## blacklab (Mar 19, 2012)

mak123 said:


> Hi, this is the first time trying to post a picture (actually a few) hope it works, this is a baby blanket that I made for my daughter's friend, she just had her baby, boy, Flynn. She and her husband were very happy with the blanket (as was everyone else at her shower) hope you like them. It is a fun project, crocheted, afghan and double. I will try to scan the pattern, I looked for any copyright info and there wasn't any) christine


The blanket is exquisite -- that is one lucky baby! You are so talented.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Oooh, I love it! It looks well worth the time. I can just imagine a baby laying on it for tummy time and being fascinated by the beautiful, colorful animals! Would love the pattern. 
Tammy. 
[email protected]


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I can see the love in that blanket...how adorable! Hope you can share the pattern source.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

absolutely adorable!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

What a darling blanket!! And so much detail. You did a fabulous job!!


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

thank you all such much for your comments, I'm glad that you liked it, you all do such beautiful work that I was a little nervous about posting, as it is only a combination of the afghan stitch, double crochet and cross stitch. So many beautiful pictures on this site are so much more complicated, but again I do appreciate all your comments. christine


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I also would LOVE that pattern!!! [email protected] I have 3 new babies due this spring for family.

It is totally scrumptious!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, wow! that is nice!!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Fantastic blanket. Beautiful work.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the blanket and would appreciate having the pattern too.
email is: [email protected]


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful blanket, you did a wonderful job making it. If you decide to send the instruction, my email is:
[email protected]

Thanks,
Judy


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

what a beautiful piece of work. hope it gets treated well enough to pass along to the next generation.


----------



## SamGammy (Oct 5, 2011)

It is such a beautiful blanket even without the cross stitch, but an absolute treasure with the animals, etc. Would love to have the pattern. Email to [email protected]


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

that is so sweet


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Christine-How beautiful! You did a fabulous job and should be very proud!!! Well done.


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, truly a work of art! I will be watching for the pattern. How long did one blanket take you to make? This is a great possibility for my new grandbaby coming in August. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

You realize, don't you, that you create heirlooms?


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

shelindo said:


> You realize, don't you, that you create heirlooms?


Thank you so much for your compliment, it brought tears to my eyes, I truly appreciate this and all other compliments. It makes me feel like people appreciate my work. My other daughter's girlfriend had twins, and yes I made two of them, they were barely looked at at the shower and quickly put back in the bags that they were gifted in. I thought twice before doing it again but I've known this girl for many years and hoped that she would appreciate it. She did. 
christine


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome job! Those are the perfect baby blankets. Donna


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Love, love, love it! Is that crossstitch on top of the crocket work? I bought a kit once that was done like that. Very cute.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Bless your heart, Christine. Your work is beautiful. And you never know when you make something whether they will appreciate it or not. But you know your giving heart and the blessings you put into it. The babies (twins) will be blessed, despite the failure of the mother to appreciate.

I'm with you on thinking twice on project -- I've made several baby blankets and capes for little girls, and not gotten a thank you, and never seen a picture with it near the baby, so it does make you think again before you spend your time on people.



mak123 said:


> shelindo said:
> 
> 
> > You realize, don't you, that you create heirlooms?
> ...


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

I love, love, LOVE it !!!!!!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

mak123 said:


> shelindo said:
> 
> 
> > You realize, don't you, that you create heirlooms?
> ...


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

What a truly beautiful blanket......the colours and diagrams are so pretty............you must be so happy.


----------



## lilsis (Dec 27, 2011)

This is absolutely gorgeous!! You should be very proud of your hard work on this! If you email out instructions, I would love to be put on that list - [email protected]
Again - BEAUTIFUL!! =)


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That is one that will be loved to death. Beautiful work. Edith M


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

That blanket is wonderful! Such love put into it...


----------



## dafancynancy62 (Feb 28, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! What a work of art! Knitting is my art but you make me think I should give crochet a try!


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

thank you, it was really very easy, just looks complicated, it's comprised of 22 rows of afghan stitch and 15 rows of alternating pattern of double crochet, then cross stitch over the afghan stitch, I am going to look into posting the pattern, have to make sure if it's copyright or not, if it is I will post the name of the pattern. I just have to put my hand on it, my patterns are not in the most orderly fashion. christine


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

That is just beautiful. A treasure to be cherished and handed down from generation to generation. Wonderful display of you talent


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

the copywright may have run out if it is that old.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful blankets.


----------



## tenfold (Mar 26, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful blanket. Love the colors. Very outstanding. Could you tell us what kind of stitches you used? Looks like shell and maybe a v-stitch. Love the way you put it together. I am with a church group and we make all kinds of things. I am always looking for something new. Here is a site for anyone wanting to find different patterns: ravelry.com


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Please add me to the list of people who would love to have the pattern. This is the most beautiful blanket I have seen. Mine look like eh nice, compared to this. Beautiful work. Thanks


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

I would also love the pattern for this beautiful baby blanket that you made. I will be a grandmother for the first time this Fall and would love to make it for my first grandchild. 

Thank you,

Rachelle


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

That is wonderful. Good job.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Absolutely superb, love, love ,love it.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

mak123 said:


> Hi, this is the first time trying to post a picture (actually a few) hope it works, this is a baby blanket that I made for my daughter's friend, she just had her baby, boy, Flynn. She and her husband were very happy with the blanket (as was everyone else at her shower) hope you like them. It is a fun project, crocheted, afghan and double. I will try to scan the pattern, I looked for any copyright info and there wasn't any) christine


What a happy blanket. Never seen one like it. No doubt the parents are thrilled with both their bundle from heaven and the beautiful gift from you.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Cute afghan


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OMGoodness...I can see why everyone LOVED it...
It is Gorgeous...beautifully done.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Christine...So many would love the pattern...what I do when that happens is...I try to scan it and post it here..
Will save you a lot of time and trouble emailing each one..
I too would love that pattern...
You need extra hugs for that beauty...

FYI TO ALL...I SEE SO MANY POSTING THEIR EMAIL ADDRESSES HERE...NOT WISE AS THE ENTIRE INTERNET CAN SEE YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS...
Sorry for caps ..but some have been here for some time and STILL POST openly their email addresses...
NOT safe or wise.



mak123 said:


> jonibee said:
> 
> 
> > It's beautiful..a lot of work went into it..how long did it take you to make it?
> ...


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

FYI TO ALL...I SEE SO MANY POSTING THEIR EMAIL ADDRESSES HERE...NOT WISE AS THE ENTIRE INTERNET CAN SEE YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS...
Sorry for caps ..but some have been here for some time and STILL POST openly their email addresses...

I am one of those unwise ones -- and I should know better -- work as a court reporter -- I wish there was some way on this site to delete what we've posted -- like you can on Facebook. But alas...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I would just give the name of the pattern and credit to whom ever published it ..I'm sure you'll have many responses to your question...


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!
Linda


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

Totally gorgeous blanket. I've never seen anything quite like it. Very unique! Wonderful job!!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

You can contact ADMIN and they can remove a posting,
Linda


Willa J. said:


> FYI TO ALL...I SEE SO MANY POSTING THEIR EMAIL ADDRESSES HERE...NOT WISE AS THE ENTIRE INTERNET CAN SEE YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS...
> Sorry for caps ..but some have been here for some time and STILL POST openly their email addresses...
> 
> I am one of those unwise ones -- and I should know better -- work as a court reporter -- I wish there was some way on this site to delete what we've posted -- like you can on Facebook. But alas...


----------



## lorrclair (Jul 15, 2011)

How lovely, I would love the pattern as I am to be a g grandmother soon.
It's such a lovely idea and I haven't seen a blanket the same as this.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It would be the hit of any party! Very pretty and much work involved!


----------



## olsonlinda1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Love, Love, LOVE it! Hope you post the pattern or way to get it. Have a grandbaby coming up and would really like to make it.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

mak123 said:


> Hi, this is the first time trying to post a picture (actually a few) hope it works, this is a baby blanket that I made for my daughter's friend, she just had her baby, boy, Flynn. She and her husband were very happy with the blanket (as was everyone else at her shower) hope you like them. It is a fun project, crocheted, afghan and double. I will try to scan the pattern, I looked for any copyright info and there wasn't any) christine


WoW...that is all I can say!!! I LOVE it!! What a treasure you made for sure. Your crocheting is just beautiful.

Thanks for sharing.

Elaine


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

What a beautifull blanket,would love the pattern
my [email protected]
if you wish to send it to me,Thanks


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

WOW! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

What a treasure of a baby blanket. This one is a keeper . Beautiful work. I love it.


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

That was a lot of work and beautifully done! I've never seen one done with all the different styles (knitting, crocheting and embroidery) and all so carefully done! I'd have had trouble giving that one away!


----------



## JaneLB (Mar 5, 2012)

WOW! Beautiful! I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## JaneLB (Mar 5, 2012)

WOW! Beautiful! I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## JaneLB (Mar 5, 2012)

WOW! Beautiful! I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is so pretty I love it, great work.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Adorable..


----------



## marybelle (Jan 26, 2011)

Just adorable. I have crocheted a lot of baby blankets but none as pretty as this. Yes I would like to have the pattern too. Thank you very much.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Ohh that is soo pretty- very unique,never seen one of these lovelies before- you did a fantastic job!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

What a wonderful afghan. I am sure you were the talk of the shower and you should be. The designs and colors are so nice. Could be for either a boy or girl. Nice work.


----------



## Nancy2252 (Nov 22, 2011)

That is one of the prettiest blankets that i have ever seen and if not to much trouble i would love to have the pattern.
Do you make these blankets to sell and if so what is the price.

GOOD WORK


----------



## Nancy2252 (Nov 22, 2011)

My e-mail address is [email protected] if you would like to contact me about the blanket


----------



## Nancy2252 (Nov 22, 2011)

Please send me and e-mail, i would like it very much if you would make me one like this one if you don't charge too much,you can send me the price in an e-mail.

Thanks for showing off your pretty blanket.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful blanket,love the colors a,


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

It's very beautiful. My family has a new one arriving in September. You have just inspired me....


----------



## Sophia5 (Jul 10, 2011)

That is the most beautiful baby blanket that I have ever seen. If you could share it, my email is [email protected]


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful afghan it will be a heirloom one day!


----------



## cakeicer (May 9, 2011)

Precious!!!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

That's the cutest one I've ever seen. Love it!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

NEVER NEVER NEVER post your e-mail for all to see. It can be used by anyone who has access to the internet. This may potentially cause you and your computer a lot of problems. Use the PM to contact someone personally. Rachel


----------



## delovely62 (Nov 8, 2011)

If you will give us the name of the brochure and pattern (and maybe the publisher of the brochure), we may be able to find it ourselves on line. I often find things that are no longer in print by searching on-line. That way you will not have to worry about any copyright issues.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Great blanket for a lucky baby! Well done!


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh my Gosh! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Love the blanket. I'm sure the baby will enjoy looking at all the pretty pictures when he/she gets to that stage of life.


----------



## micaela (Oct 27, 2011)

why can't I find knitted blankets like this ? all the beautiful blankets {such as your's } are chochet'


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

lilsis said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!! You should be very proud of your hard work on this! If you email out instructions, I would love to be put on that list - [email protected]
> Again - BEAUTIFUL!! =)


I just listed the instructions on line under links and resources. If you have any questions I will try to answer them as soon as I can. Thanks for the kind message you sent. christine


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nancy2252 said:


> That is one of the prettiest blankets that i have ever seen and if not to much trouble i would love to have the pattern.
> Do you make these blankets to sell and if so what is the price.
> 
> GOOD WORK


 I have done done one for sale, they are easy to do but labor intensive. I just listed the instructions on line under links and resources. If you have any questions I will try to answer them as soon as I can. Thanks for the kind message you sent. christine


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Christine...So many would love the pattern...what I do when that happens is...I try to scan it and post it here..
> Will save you a lot of time and trouble emailing each one..
> I too would love that pattern...
> You need extra hugs for that beauty...
> ...


I just listed the instructions on line under links and resources. If you have any questions I will try to answer them as soon as I can. Thanks for the kind message you sent. christine


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Where do you find links and resourses?


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Where do you find links and resources?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

scroll down the news letter you will see links and resources section.

Hi Christine, I didn't see your post there could you give the title to make it easier to find. Thanks.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

How very beautiful your blanket is.I have never seen anything like it anywhere at all.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Mamajan, sorry not my blanket it is Mak123 who did the blanket she said she posted pattern in links and resources but I can't find it yet still searching. But it is one of the loveliest blankets I have seen also.



Mamajan said:


> How very beautiful your blanket is.I have never seen anything like it anywhere at all.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

OOPs i dont know what happened there.Sorry.Oh for the patience and inteligence to sort something like that out.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

That's okay no problem.


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

mak123 said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Christine...So many would love the pattern...what I do when that happens is...I try to scan it and post it here..
> ...


Thanks so much just printed it out....love it.....thanks again


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

What a fantastic baby blanket...I can't wait for the pattern. This is beautiful.


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank You!!!!!!


----------



## heloro (Nov 4, 2011)

I did not find the blanket pattern under links and resources What is the name of the pattern I have looked at several of the blanket on there and none was like yours


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful work!!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful and unique blanket!!! Nicely done!!!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

That is something to keep for generations and it will truly mean something, well done it is lovely


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, I am really looking forward to trying it!!


----------



## notsuzy (Mar 28, 2012)

HARRINGTON said:


> Such a beautiful work of art.No wonder the blanket was so well received !


I aagree, a truework of art, and a labor of love. It would take me a year to finish something like that. You all are so talented.


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am trying to find out what I did wrong. Some folks seem to be getting to the pic and directions but many can not. I will try to figure out how to do it right. I posted it yesterday and I thought it would show up under "Links and Resources" but I don't see it there either under today's date 4/4/12. christine


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

mak123 said:


> I am trying to find out what I did wrong. Some folks seem to be getting to the pic and directions but many can not. I will try to figure out how to do it right. I posted it yesterday and I thought it would show up under "Links and Resources" but I don't see it there either under today's date 4/4/12. christine


I did find it yesterday under links and resources BABY BLANKET 4/3/2012...then went back to see how to find it for the otehrs and couldn't find it...glad I got it on first try


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

I clicked on you and checked your posts. All other info is private. 
Thanks again


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

I sent a PM to the admin to find out how to let everyone know how to get to the site. christine


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

I tried to find it too and couldn't.


----------



## heloro (Nov 4, 2011)

thank you so much I finally got the pattern Its not very clear in some area but I think I can still make.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

here is the link.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72010-1.html


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

mak123 said:


> Hi, this is the first time trying to post a picture (actually a few) hope it works, this is a baby blanket that I made for my daughter's friend, she just had her baby, boy, Flynn. She and her husband were very happy with the blanket (as was everyone else at her shower) hope you like them. It is a fun project, crocheted, afghan and double. I will try to scan the pattern, I looked for any copyright info and there wasn't any) christine


Christine, I know you had problems with the site but are you able to read this post? Janine


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

It turned out perfect!


----------

